# Hunter Conditions



## NYSkiBlog

Hunter is open, the first in NY. Noted forum member in action this morning:




photo courtesy Hunter Mountain


----------



## Scottski63

NYSkiBlog said:


> Hunter is open, the first in NY. Noted forum member in action this morning:
> 
> View attachment 6835
> photo courtesy Hunter Mountain


The snow was decent. Took a couple of runs. Not too crowded.


----------



## rfreeman

Awesome. Have reservation for Friday. Think there is enough snow to survive some rain tomorrow? How long were lift lines and how was social distancing handled there?


Scottski63 said:


> The snow was decent. Took a couple of runs. Not to crowded.


----------



## SayvilleSteve

Lines were never more than a few people. Groups could stay together on the lift if you were solo one or two people would be on the far end of the Kaatskill Flyer (only lift open). I didn't go into the lodge at all, just ate a sandwich and drank a beer in my car in the parking lot like a dirtbag. Everyone was pretty understanding and mostly everyone at least tried to keep their mask on in the lift "line." That being said, it was 49 and sunny and everyone could easily walk to their car. Ten degrees or a crowded weekend might be another story.

It was late-Spring conditions. It's almost like a make-up for one of the days we missed from the end of March. Two ways down: Belt Parkway and Hellgate, etc.

Hellgate bumped up pretty early but it was forgiving snow and pretty easy to maneuver in. Good practice. Belt Parkway actually held up pretty well because it was in the shade all day. Both trails got slushy by the bottom half and the base looked like it was 2-3 inches at best--especially on Belt Parkway which was pretty red from the mud bleeding through in spots. Rain and warm temps are going to do a lot of damage. If Friday is an option. Get there early.


----------



## rfreeman

Appreciate the detailed report. Sounds fun but sounds like I should make other plans for Friday if it rains much tomorrow.


----------



## MarzNC

My friend had a ball at Hunter today. After a little light rain in the morning, the sun came out. Empty slopes and soft snow made for a great first day of the season. It was her first time skiing Hunter. She'll be back tomorrow.

With the adjustment made for Thanksgiving week, can't get Epic Week Of reservations after Sunday, Nov. 29, yet. Instead of a 9-day window for Thu-Sun plus Mon-Fri, there was an 11-day window that included the entire Thanksgiving weekend so Thu-Sun plus Mon-Sun. Sat, Nov. 28, was no longer available as of a couple days ago.


----------



## Harvey

If anyone has good hi res pics from Hunter this weekend and is willing to share I'd appreciate it if you'd email them to me. Trying to put something together for the front page on Hunter's opening, and the new normal is making the usual methods more difficult. Thanks.

harvey44 {at} {thiswebsite} dot com


----------



## rfreeman

2 shots of Hellgate from lift at 11 am today. There was only one open TTB run notwithstanding Vail continuing to show 2 TTB runs (including Belt Parkway) on web site til opening. Hope not many Blue only skiers headed up there today based on that bad info. 

Texture was mashed potatoes after first couple runs and soft bumps quickly formed. No lines at beginning - had grown to 10 min by the time we called it quits after 7 runs


----------



## Harvey

Looks good to me.

Are conditions being run out of CO?


----------



## MarzNC

Harvey said:


> Looks good to me.
> 
> Are conditions being run out of CO?


Are you asking about the Hunter website info about conditions? You could ask Jamie Storrs. He's the manager of Communications for VR Northeast. Was with Peak Resorts at Mount Snow and stayed on after the buyout. He grew up in the northeast. DCSki had a good interview with him during the summer.

Jamie Storrs
Senior Manager, Communications, Northeast Resorts
Benjamin.Storrs@vailresorts.com


----------



## Harvey

I'm connected to Jamie, actually "spoke" (txt) to him yesterday. I think he is still in SoVT, but not sure.


----------



## rfreeman

Harvey said:


> Looks good to me.
> 
> Are conditions being run out of CO?


This is the first year all the formerly Peak resorts adopted Vail's format for conditions reporting which provides no narrative or qualitative description whatsoever - instead only a list of open trails and lifts. And when that list is fundamentally off in a way that would impact decisions by many as to whether to come that day (i.e. - is a non black run available, are there 1 or 2 TTB runs acailable) I find that worth calling attention to. Would not have occurred with Hunter's older more informative reporting approach.


----------



## rfreeman

Bummer Hunter announced they are staying closed this weekend. With snow making temps weekday evenings and snow forecast for Saturday they definitely could have re-opened by Sunday

Of course with Vail's policy of it only being for pass holders til Dec 8 - and very few buying food - they would have lost money by being open.

Perhaps a short sighted business decision however - as it will upset the pass holders who are their best customers. And with there being a decent chance of Covid surges ending this season early, it would be real nice to be able to get some more skiing in now.


----------



## Harvey

Hunter forecast for 2100 feet:





Marginal tonight and then nothing much at all for at least a week. Sunday night another small window.

Bites for sure.


----------



## rfreeman

Oh well - maybe not such an unreasonable decision then. Is that base elevation?

Just wanting to get some skiing in while I can. And the way they announced "closed til Dec 8" seemed a little suspect when Dec 8 is the day they start selling tix to non Epic Pass peeps.

Would be nice for them to see how it unfolds and seize the day if possible rather than foreclosing weekend now - probably made the call because today is the day they would have accepted reservations. But I would have been glad to make a reservation "weather permitting".

Took off from work the week of Dec 14 to ski. Sure hope there is somewhere worth skiing by then.


----------



## MarzNC

rfreeman said:


> Oh well - maybe not such an unreasonable decision then. Is that base elevation?
> 
> Just wanting to get some skiing in while I can. And the way they announced "closed til Dec 8" seemed a little suspect when Dec 8 is the day they start selling tix to non Epic Pass peeps.


The Dec. 8 date for starting to sell day tickets was set long ago. I would hope the decision by Hunter ops was made because they wanted more time to be able to blast the snowguns without worrying about folks on the slopes. Goal has to be to build as much base on as many trails as possible before mid-Dec. On weekends I would guess that some folks who ski Hunter are the type who complain about skiing under active snowguns.

Ideally for snowmaking, first a big snow whale is allowed to build up right on the trail, then it has to sit and "cure" for a day or two, finally the pile is spread out on the slope. Can't really do that to build base on core trails when lifts are running and there is limited terrain.

The Hunter snowmaking team was one of the finalists for the SAM I AM A SNOWMAKER contest for 2020. They are one of the best in the country, partially because they have a long history that goes back well before VR branched out beyond Vail and Beaver Creek.


----------



## XTski

Hunter mountain the former snowmaking capital of the world filled up State street in Albany with snow to have intercity kids ski, they could have pumped out enough to ski, skiing while they are blowing snow is usually the best time to ski sans fresh powder


----------



## Harvey

rfreeman said:


> Oh well - maybe not such an unreasonable decision then. Is that base elevation?


Base at Hunter is 1600.

On our weather pages (ehem have you checked them out?  )I use the NWS point forecasts for the highest elevation I can get. You can never get the summit elevation but if you click on the summit you can usually get mid-mountain. I like using mid-mountain because I PERSONALLY always want to know if there is a CHANCE for snow.





If you are showing even a mix at mid mountain, there a chance for magic.

FYI Hunter is covered on our NWS Albany (ALY) page. There you find links for:


Hunter Conditions
Hunter Webcams
NWS Hunter Point Forecast

...and all kind of other regional goodies. Check it out:









NWS Albany Weather Forecasts, Radar and Maps


NYSkiBlog's Albany weather page: point forecasts, radar, temp and precip reports, webcams and ski reports from the Eastern NY and Southern VT.




nyskiblog.com





Also we have upped our game on MANY of our ski area directory pages, check that out too:









Hunter Mountain Trail Map, Vertical, Stats and Profile


Our guide to the ski resort in Hunter, NY.




nyskiblog.com





And then come back here and tell me how awesome it is, if you think it is. Other suggestions on how to improve also welcome.

?


----------



## rfreeman

Harvey said:


> Base at Hunter is 1600.
> 
> On our weather pages (ehem have you checked them out?  )I use the NWS point forecasts for the highest elevation I can get. You can never get the summit elevation but if you click on the summit you can usually get mid-mountain. I like using mid-mountain because I PERSONALLY always want to know if there is a CHANCE for snow.
> 
> View attachment 7042
> 
> If you are showing even a mix at mid mountain, there a chance for magic.
> 
> FYI Hunter is covered on our NWS Albany (ALY) page. There you find links for:
> 
> 
> Hunter Conditions
> Hunter Webcams
> NWS Hunter Point Forecast
> 
> ...and all kind of other regional goodies. Check it out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWS Albany Weather Forecasts, Radar and Maps
> 
> 
> NYSkiBlog's Albany weather page: point forecasts, radar, temp and precip reports, webcams and ski reports from the Eastern NY and Southern VT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyskiblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also we have upped our game on MANY of our ski area directory pages, check that out too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Mountain Trail Map, Vertical, Stats and Profile
> 
> 
> Our guide to the ski resort in Hunter, NY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyskiblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then come back here and tell me how awesome it is, if you think it is. Other suggestions on how to improve also welcome.
> 
> ?


Wow - that is awesome, thanks for the tour of your site - I had never checked out any of those resources. I will go back for sure.


----------



## Harvey

This site was originally designer as a place for a flatlander (me) to make his plans.

We try to be as welcoming to all skiers as possible.


----------



## XTski

when Hunter was into their “World Class snow” I was recruited to supervise a snowmaking shift as they wanted a real skier to be involved, (in those days we did whatever jobs we could at the mountain ) main thing was to make sure the snow was not wet and ready to be skied on as it was being applied, since they don’t have to focus on beginner terrain theirs absolutely no reason for them not to open before the 8th, it doesn’t matter when they chose the 8th what’s important is they will be able to have new paying customers to make money off, rather then being loyal to the tons of passes already sold.
When Hunter was in charge of filling the streets of Albany with snow for City Ski they asked me to go there and take a couple instructors to teach the intercity kids to ski, we pushed the kids back uphill bye skating on our skies and using our polls set behind their bindings to push the kids back uphill for more runs
stay safe have fun!


----------



## Brownski

I remember them doing that in Albany when I was a kid. I assumed they filled dump trucks with snow at the mountain. Is that correct?


----------



## XTski

Brownski said:


> I remember them doing that in Albany when I was a kid. I assumed they filled dump trucks with snow at the mountain. Is that correct?


Yes


----------



## XTski

Since their was plenty of natural snow as well when we were done helping the kids ski we did some downtown “ off-piste” , hiked up to the capital skied the steps , one guy did some crazy stuff off the side of parking garages


----------



## Milo Maltbie

What I remember is that one year they made snow on the capital steps, one or two other years it was State St only. It seems like too much area to cover just by trucks. 
One year thry set up a slalom course and Billy Kidd was there.

mm


----------



## Harvey

Do we need a Vail screw up thread?

Check this out, the cam page on Hunter's site:









Mountain Cams | Hunter Mountain Resort







www.huntermtn.com





And the real awesome cam here:






Live Cam Hunter Mountain - Mid Station View, Hunter, New York - United States


Live webcam located in the beautiful mountaintop region of the Northern Catskills.




www.iplivecams.com





I switched the link on our weather page.


----------



## rfreeman

Camera shows conditions in the lowest altitude highest traffic area look much better there then they were when I skied there on Black Friday - making it odd that they won't allow skiing today.


----------



## Scottski63

Hunter with a nice recovery


----------



## marcski

Scottski63 said:


> View attachment 7112
> Hunter with a nice recovery


Mainline looking fine!


----------



## NYSkiBlog




----------



## Scottski63

NYSkiBlog said:


> View attachment 7155


The mountain skied well this morning. Dust on crust no crowd to speak of.


----------



## x10003q

NYSkiBlog said:


> View attachment 7155


WOW - Dec 14, the base area still showing grass and Racers/Eisenhower/Gun Hill all showing no snowmaking. The Slutzkys must be tearing up in skiers heaven.


----------



## SayvilleSteve

How Snow Makers Work


Think you need to depend on Mother Nature for snow? Think again. With cool temperatures and a good supply of water, snow makers can cover the ground in the fluffy white stuff in no time.




adventure.howstuffworks.com


----------



## XTski

Milo Maltbie said:


> What I remember is that one year they made snow on the capital steps, one or two other years it was State St only. It seems like too much area to cover just by trucks.
> One year thry set up a slalom course and Billy Kidd was there.
> 
> mm


----------



## Scottski63

Beautiful morning at Hunter. The holiday crowds have arrived though. I even found some untracked


----------



## marcski

Scottski63 said:


> Beautiful morning at Hunter. The holiday crowds have arrived though. I even found some untracked


I love the F - chair.


----------



## Petronio

Today was my first visit to Hunter -- I see why people like it, really enjoyed the back side (Hunter North?) Some of those trails that were not open under the lift line looked like they could be a lot of fun. Pretty good coverage everywhere that was open. Crowds, but the lines moved fast enough. We will see how conditions will cope with the next two days' weather.


----------



## Scottski63

It seems like Hunter didn’t get the absolute worst of it. The snow making always impressed me I wasn’t sure they would fire up again.


----------



## Jersey Skier

Anyone know why Hunter is closed today?


----------



## rfreeman

Jersey Skier said:


> Anyone know why Hunter is closed today?


No idea - but unless it is some unavoidable emergency like loss of power it is completely irresponsible for them to announce at 9:50 AM that they are not opening for the day after people have made reservations and travelled to be there.


----------



## Brownski

Wow, that’s surprising.It’s got to be something serious, right? Stay tuned I guess.


----------



## rfreeman

Seeing reports of a ski patrol strike - that would do it if so


----------



## rfreeman

Conditions were pretty nice Sat and Sun


----------



## Jersey Skier

If it were electrical problem or water main break or something like that i would think they would publish that info. Covid outbreak? Might be trying to figure out what to say.


----------



## greymoose

Was looking to book a reservation for Thursday or Friday with my son...wonder what's up.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Welcome to 2021


----------



## Brownski

Anybody know if they’re a pro or volunteer patrol? Just Hunter or company wide?


----------



## rfreeman

Ski patrol Covid issues


----------



## rfreeman

While dealing with Covid issues I encourage them to get their act together at the Katskill Flyer lift. I felt there were too many unrelated parties being subtly pressured to ride together. As a result I stuck to the other lifts Sunday (when I was a single) for all but my first run of the day.


----------



## JohnyCatnip

Man, you would think it’s the end of the world by the way social media is reacting to this closing.

Is it a huge inconvenience? Yes. Is it life changing? I highly doubt it for all. Skiing is a privilege. Sometimes things happen that force people in power to make a decision that is in the best interest of the majority. That seems to be the case today. I’m sure Hunter will make right with offering vouchers for a future date.
Sorry to anyone affected today.


----------



## rfreeman

If someone like took a day or 2 off work, drove a 6 hr r/t, paid for a hotel etc to ski - I can see being justifiably upset by the late notice of closing


----------



## SayvilleSteve

If you have a season pass, what is a free day worth?


----------



## Campgottagopee

rfreeman said:


> If someone like took a day or 2 off work, drove a 6 hr r/t, paid for a hotel etc to ski - I can see being justifiably upset by the late notice of closing.



This is true, but it was completely out of anyone's control. Doesn't make it any easier to swallow that pill, but man, shit does happen.


----------



## rfreeman

Sure - the only issue is if they could have provided more notice. Surely ski patrollers are supposed to show up before 9:50 AM


----------



## Brownski

They probably tried calling around to the people who weren’t scheduled and didn’t make the call until that process was complete


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> They probably tried calling around to the people who weren’t scheduled and didn’t make the call until that process was complete



I'm certain that's exactly what they did.


----------



## greymoose

Ummm, back to Hunter and ski conditions  ... went there yesterday with my son. Coverage was mostly packed powder with only a few icy spots. Plenty of trails were open and with a light crowd, there was almost next to no wait for the lifts. Overall, we had a really good day.


----------



## Scottski63

Skiing was decent this morning. Snowing lightly all morning. Good carving snow with a little loose man made on top.


----------



## Harvey

Nice shots @Scottski63


----------



## marcski

Scottski63 said:


> Skiing was decent this morning. Snowing lightly all morning. Good carving snow with a little loose man made on top.


How's that north side skiing this season?


----------



## Scottski63

It wasn’t deep today. It was good in the usual spots.


----------



## Benny Profane

Place was really crowded today. Seems that most had the same thought that I did, that few inches of meh was better than nothing. So, fifteen minutes at the main six pack. Place is not open enough to accommodate hundreds of aggro Hunter skiers on the same, dangerous trails.

Noticed something else kind of disgusting today. As we know, the bar is closed, which I welcomed early in the year, but now it seems that a lot of drinking is taking place in the parking lot and the lifts. There was some blatant drunkenness in the lift lines a few times, (STFU), and the ground under the Katteskill lift was littered with maybe fifty beer cans right before it created over the top of the mountain. Friggin' ghetto. Trash.

Looks like any kind of snow on weekdays will make the experience like Saturdays of old. Lord help the Saturday people if it snows on Friday.

Noticed something strange. Rode the quad on the west side up, and Westway, right under it, wasn't even mowed down this summer. There's practically trees growing up over a lot of it. Wtf? Are they even planning on opening that trail? Why did they put that chair in? Just for Claire's? The management of that mountain seems to be intent upon driving customers away.


----------



## Scottski63

Midweek is busier than weekends sometimes now. And they didn’t run the f chair making the six pack jammed with people.


----------



## Brownski

Benny Profane said:


> Noticed something else kind of disgusting today. As we know, the bar is closed, which I welcomed early in the year, but now it seems that a lot of drinking is taking place in the parking lot and the lifts. There was some blatant drunkenness in the lift lines a few times, (STFU), and the ground under the Katteskill lift was littered with maybe fifty beer cans right before it created over the top of the mountain. Friggin' ghetto. Trash.


This doesn’t really surprise me I guess. You find empties there even when the bar is open. With the bar closed it must be even worse.


----------



## Benny Profane

Yeah, the F chair is crucial. And it was open the last three weekdays I was there.

The beer cans were a real turn off. That crowd is not impressive.


----------



## snoloco

The F chair always ran Friday-Sunday plus holidays. I'm not sure if they're still on that schedule. I feel very strongly that the lift schedule should be determined by the number of reservations and not by day of the week. Vail knows exactly how many people are coming each day, so they need to run enough lifts for the crowd that they get.


----------



## tirolski

Benny Profane said:


> Noticed something else kind of disgusting today... ...lot of drinking is taking place in the parking lot and the lifts. There was some blatant drunkenness in the lift lines a few times, (STFU), and the ground under the Katteskill lift was littered with maybe fifty beer cans right before it created over the top of the mountain. Friggin' ghetto. Trash.


Noticed more than the usual couple cans ditched under the lift at Lab today too. Why can’t we have nice things? How dare they?


----------



## XTski

at Hunter they used to have a trash can under the lift 3/4 way up,


----------



## jasonwx

This is why I have tap out for the season

I don’t know how anyone can construe this as a fun day. Ya all nuts. Booting up like a mook in the lot, no place to warm up , no lodge to eat in and ya got to make a non refundable reservation for a record high priced lift ticked. Less aggravation at work and I get paid


----------



## Kingslug

This is why I drive another 2 hours to Gore.


----------



## XTski

A friend from Hunter came and skied the Beast Monday, then went home skied Hunter Tuesday said it was thin cover over ice only skied 2 runs and said it took skiing another area to realize how Hunter sucks, and Monday was the worst conditions at the Beast in a while,


----------



## Brownski

jasonwx said:


> Booting up like a mook in the lot,


Hey


----------



## Kingslug

I have 8 days at Hunter in the beginning of the season. The 20 inch storm was key. Been skiing there for 20 years because its 2 hours away and at least it has some pitch to it. If you have an Epic and you can ski this close its ok. Then it got really busy. I discovered Gore when they opened with 1 run on 12-6 and bought a ski 3 card. Its worth the extra drive, not crowded and gets better snow..but it costs me 80 bucks a day and a hotel for 1 or 200 bucks if I want to stay. Got 7 days in there so far. I like the layout and it has a lot more to do there. I don't even car about booting up in the car..my truck is big enough I can do it inside of it. And the food is good. Plattekill is also an option..had a great mini pow day there on 1-18. This season all things considered has been pretty good..if you go when its good. Any skiing to me is better than work!


----------



## Benny Profane

jasonwx said:


> This is why I have tap out for the season
> 
> I don’t know how anyone can construe this as a fun day. Ya all nuts. Booting up like a mook in the lot, no place to warm up , no lodge to eat in and ya got to make a non refundable reservation for a record high priced lift ticked. Less aggravation at work and I get paid


Well, I almost always mook it by booting up at my car (I like to park close to a lift so I can change skis fast from my rooftop box) although I like to take my boots off with a beer in apre time, so, there's that conflict. But, what is making Hunter no fun is the crowds. Epic pass issues. And I'm part of that problem, too. I bought the Epic midweek Northeast senior pass in October, when we all were wondering if skiing would even happen, because it was $335 with the senior discount, and I got Mt. Slow and Stowe with that, too, so that was a no brainer. Unfortunately, a lot of other people were thinking the same thing. Then there's all the students, who seem to be the majority of Hunter midweek skiers, and I think they got a really good deal, as usual. Add to that a lot of young people that simply aren't working, and the lines balloon on a Wednesday with three inches of dust on crust (I was watching the webcam on Tuesday, crowds were light). Also, add all of the people like me who refuse to fly west and even go to Vermont, and, Hunter turns into no fun. Jezuz, it's dangerous at times. I'm not trying to race you, asshole, just stay away from me.

"Mook". Ha. Haven't heard that word in a while. Perfect for what I felt scanning the Hunter dystopia. Mook world. I first heard that word in an early Scorsese film, Mean Streets. The scene where the pool room owner says "A Mook? You called me a mook? What's a mook? You can't call me a mook."" before fists fly.


----------



## Kingslug

As yogi bera once said..the place is so crowded..no one goes there anymore...


----------



## Brownski

SUNY starts back up next week. Maybe that will help


----------



## tirolski

Benny Profane said:


> "Mook". Ha. Haven't heard that word in a while. Perfect for what I felt scanning the Hunter dystopia. Mook world.


Ya can use “mook" in scrabble and get points, so it’s real.


----------



## Scottski63

It’s been a while since the Hunter woods have been in play for such a long stretch. It’s a shame that they are letting sapling grow on Annapurna and west way.


----------



## Jersey Skier

Scottski63 said:


> It’s been a while since the Hunter woods have been in play for such a long stretch. It’s a shame that they are letting sapling grow on Annapurna and west way. View attachment 8051


When was this?


----------



## Scottski63

This morning. Light crowd also


----------



## professor

Shush .... it's terrible at Hunter. Too busy and conditions suck. Everyone should go to Gore. You have to drink and put your boots on in the parking lot like a bunce of heathens at Hunter.


----------



## Kevin

Hunter was pretty good yesterday. Sun kept the snow soft except on Way Out, which is now a permanent icy ruin. Even Hunter North is now getting sun mid-Feb and those fun little runs are staying pretty good and not over-skied. Plus Sayville Steve and I now park at Hunter North which is good for drinking beer.


----------



## Jersey Skier

Kevin said:


> Hunter was pretty good yesterday. Sun kept the snow soft except on Way Out, which is now a permanent icy ruin. Even Hunter North is now getting sun mid-Feb and those fun little runs are staying pretty good and not over-skied. Plus Sayville Steve and I now park at Hunter North which is good for drinking beer.


Does the North lot fill up? Never been there. How far is the walk vs. the regular lot? Thinking about checking it out Wednesday.


----------



## rfreeman

Jersey Skier said:


> Does the North lot fill up? Never been there. How far is the walk vs. the regular lot? Thinking about checking it out Wednesday.


Rolled in at 10 sat.and found a spot a 5 min walk from lift


----------



## rfreeman

Kevin said:


> Hunter was pretty good yesterday. Sun kept the snow soft except on Way Out, which is now a permanent icy ruin. Even Hunter North is now getting sun mid-Feb and those fun little runs are staying pretty good and not over-skied. Plus Sayville Steve and I now park at Hunter North which is good for drinking beer.


Way Out should probably get a black. Folks who have been skiing Belt Parkway, White Cloud, Sleepy Hollow, Broadway, Kennedy would be a hazard to themselves and others if they turned on Way Out thinking it.was in the same ballpark. It is at least as challenging as Huega.


----------



## jasonwx

rfreeman said:


> Way Out should probably get a black. Folks who have been skiing Belt Parkway, White Cloud, Sleepy Hollow, Broadway, Kennedy would be a hazard to themselves and others if they turned on Way Out thinking it.was in the same ballpark. It is at least as challenging as Huega.


It was a lot worse before they widened it a few years ago


----------



## Kevin

North lot is great. Unless you need food/drink/indoor bathroom.


----------



## rfreeman

Unfortunate that per signs they won't even let you ski back down there after 330 - is that accurate or just no lifts up after that?


----------



## Kevin

rfreeman said:


> Unfortunate that per signs they won't even let you ski back down there after 330 - is that accurate or just no lifts up after that?


We didn’t wait around to find out. We were down there by around 3:10 or so. I can’t imagine they would stop people from getting to their cars!


----------



## Scottski63

This morning was nice. A little bit of untracked here and there. Definitely firm underneath. Dipped into the woods and was surprised how deep it still is. There is a semi crust about 5” down. I found it fun though.


----------



## ScottySkis

Last chance cheese shop by Hunter ski area is hiring my dad loved that place:
"""Looking to build the team. Stop in for an application today. Full time and part time positions available. #tannersvilleny #huntermtn #windhammountain"


----------



## Kingslug

I'm reading Hunter is pretty frozen..anyone been there lately.


----------



## professor

West and North sides stayed pretty firm all day Wednesday . Anything in more direct sun softened up nice . Upper and lower K-27 were excellent. Cloudy ,25degrees, with snow flurries at the moment. Probably won't soften up again until next Monday


----------



## rfreeman

Pretty firm as in scraping ice and better sharpen my edges before hitting it Saturday?


professor said:


> West and North sides stayed pretty firm all day Wednesday . Anything in more direct sun softened up nice . Upper and lower K-27 were excellent. Cloudy ,25degrees, with snow flurries at the moment. Probably won't soften up again until next Monday


----------



## Kingslug

Always sharpen before Hunter...


----------



## Kingslug

Anyone going today? Report shows Clairs open..I have a res for Sunday but not interested if its a frozen mess.


----------



## ScottySkis

Kingslug said:


> Anyone going today? Report shows Clairs open..I have a res for Sunday but not interested if its a frozen mess.


Go to Roxbury


----------



## Kingslug

Motivation=low


----------



## rfreeman

1-3" of carve-able surface over icy base in PM today. Choose your spots to turn to avoid where scraped to base. Minimal lines with several ski on lifts. Got 13 runs of 15k vert in 3 hrs.

Will be back tomorrow at opening


----------



## rfreeman

Nicer conditions Sunday. The snow was adhering to the base better and there were far fewer scraped off areas by days end. Mostly hard pack with 1/2" carve-able on top.

Fast but skiable. Lines not bad either other than Flyer. Got 24k vertical in which was just over personal best.


----------



## DMC_Hunter

ScottySkis said:


> Go to Roxbury


Why?


----------



## Kingslug

Better food ...LOL


----------



## JTG

DMC_Hunter said:


> Why?


Because Plattekill > Hunter.


----------



## DMC_Hunter

JTG said:


> Because Plattekill > Hunter.


I thought maybe you were going to check out the Roxbury Inn menu items... 
Forgot that ScottySkis loves to inject Plattekill into every thread..


----------



## DMC_Hunter

Well I'm not sure what's happening in Roxbury - but people are FLYING down the notrth face at Hunter right now


----------



## Kingslug

Must be real...smoooooooth.....


----------



## Harvey

Good right from 1st chair.


----------



## Kingslug

I need to stop this working thing...


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Brownski

Looks like you found your bumps


----------



## JTG

Nice to see some proper moguls!


----------



## XTski

Harvey said:


> View attachment 8617


 nice! Keep an eye out for porcupines, they also chew on the snowmaking hoses; enjoy, if you can take a picture of a memorial up top for my old buddy Mark I would appreciate it


----------



## Scottski63

My terrible photo


----------



## professor

Thought Hunter was great today. The moguls in that photo are on Milky Way ... nice to have moguls on an intermediate trail.


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> Looks like you found your bumps


We did indeed. But I was so disheartened when @jasonwx disliked my photo!


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> We did indeed. But I was so disheartened when @jasonwx disliked my photo!


Ha! That button is a two edged sword I guess. I’m sure that it was a sarcastic dislike though


----------



## Harvey

@Scottski63


----------



## Kevin

Kingslug said:


> I need to stop this working thing...


Working. Is. For. Suckers. Ugh.


----------



## jasonwx

Brownski said:


> Ha! That button is a two edged sword I guess. I’m sure that it was a sarcastic dislike though





Brownski said:


> Ha! That button is a two edged sword I guess. I’m sure that it was a sarcastic dislike though


Maybe yes maybe no. ?


----------



## da-bum

Was there Mon/Tues. Condition is as good as it gets. Monday was a cold bluebird day with frozen granular base topped w/frozen cords that soon got scraped to a thin snow cover. Lack of skiers prevented the condition from deteriorating too much. Tuesday was mostly cloudy and a bit warmer, but still winter condition, with the snow softer, but the snow also gives away if on the edge too hard. I think those are the last 2 days of winter skiing. Although today Friday is suppose to be cold also, but with yesterday's rain and warm weather, it might be just a sheet of ice.


----------



## Kingslug

I'm stoked to ski lower K and Clairs tomorrow..been a while.


----------



## Kingslug

All was good at Hunter today..hit everything. Clairs and Lower K were in very good shape.


----------



## Jersey Skier

Anyone been here this week? Thinking about tomorrow.


----------



## Kingslug

The base cam is down..hmmm
Tomorrow should be good..which will be better than friday in the rain. I'll be there Saturday..cause...why not.....


----------



## jasonwx

Kingslug said:


> The base cam is down..hmmm
> Tomorrow should be good..which will be better than friday in the rain. I'll be there Saturday..cause...why not.....


Daughter wants to go sat
It will be approaching 80 down here
I don’t think that will bode well for hunter


----------



## Kingslug

Its either that..or I paint a bathroom..


----------



## jasonwx

Kingslug said:


> Its either that..or I paint a bathroom..


Hunter 
At least u will get your fill of vitamin D


----------



## Scottski63

Pics from Tuesday. Melting fast in spots. Holding up well overall.


----------



## Kingslug

I used to start my season there. 1/2 of Hellgate and walk through mud to the F lift. 
Pics look good..will change after friday rain but whatever is there will be good for at least 4 hours of noodling around.


----------



## Kingslug

Lost half their trails since yesterday..North and west gone


----------



## jasonwx

Kingslug said:


> Lost half their trails since yesterday..North and west gone


Yep
Not worth getting hurt in the slush 
They will loose more today


----------



## Kingslug

Looks like it will stay above freezing tonight..tomorrow may be a mess with only Hellgate and lower K of any interest. Might be painting a bathroom tomorrow instead...


----------



## jasonwx

Kingslug said:


> Looks like it will stay above freezing tonight..tomorrow may be a mess with only Hellgate and lower K of any interest. Might be painting a bathroom tomorrow instead...


Paint Sunday rain all day


----------



## Ripitz

Painting or skiing in the rain... that’s a tough one


----------



## Kingslug

Or I could be singing in the rain...


----------



## NYSkiBlog

Skiing in the Rain: Who's In?


It's a matter of degree. I don't start to question my sanity until I'm in a downpour.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## rfreeman

Switched my plans from Hunter to Blue for tomorrow. I'm sure Blue won't be any better - but at least it it closer, all open, and I haven't been there in 2 years. Whereas Hunter would just be less good than when I skied it last Sat and Sun.


----------



## Kingslug

I skied in pretty hard rain and very limited visibility for 2 days In St. Anton...then it dumped 3 feet and all hell broke loose.....


----------



## Kingslug

Watching the webcam..looking a bit sad but some diehards out there.


----------



## da-bum

Took coming tues off to go to Hunter, next thing I knew was the weather turned from high of 40 to high close to 60. With the rain on Sun, I think I will skip it, and probably the end of the season for me, unless I take the Epic and go up to Vermont for a couple of days.


----------



## Kingslug

Well...Hunter was great today. Yeah they took a big hit but it never warmed up..perfect 42 degree weather and no sun..corn all day. Lower K and upper xover had the good bumps..North opened up..Cliff was sporty..Hell even the belt was fun as you weaved and dodged around the yard sales. Very glad I went...day 44


----------



## da-bum

This coming monday doesn't look too bad, but it is too short a notice to take off. This coming friday looks cold enough for decent skiing, but I am not sure if there is any snow left by then. As long as there is a contiguously ski-able trail that is at least challenging enough, it should be OK. Its no different from going on opening day when there is just one run down of questionable condition.


----------



## Kingslug

Hellgate to Broadway to Kennedy is usually the last to stay open. And its the first to open.


----------



## da-bum

Maybe make one last trip on friday, just hope tomorrow and thursday's bad weather doesn't expose so much rocks, given that the new owners were never keen on making much snow while they had the chance. Judging from the cams, it looks like big patches of bare spots and lots of brown snow. I don't even know how Ike is open, unless they expect us to ski through grass or dirt.


----------



## DMC_Hunter

da-bum said:


> Maybe make one last trip on friday, just hope tomorrow and thursday's bad weather doesn't expose so much rocks, given that the new owners were never keen on making much snow while they had the chance. Judging from the cams, it looks like big patches of bare spots and lots of brown snow. I don't even know how Ike is open, unless they expect us to ski through grass or dirt.


Lower Ike maybe..


----------



## Kingslug

Ike was closed Sunday as well as Racers..theyre toast. Over on Minya side is better..more protected. Maybe North will open..Overlook was pretty well covered.


----------



## professor

Skied Hunter last 3 days. Top of the mountain was closed on Monday due to high winds so I just took a couple runs on b-lift. Tuesday was a beautiful sunny day and skiing was great. Skied till about noon today. The sun was still shining through some high thin clouds which made it much more enjoyable than I had anticipated. As of today this is what's open. Hellgate (HBK) with pretty good coverage, Whitecloud to Dropoff to Belt also with pretty good coverage, Belt Parkway top to bottom, Minya was mostly excellent but very thin and narrow at the very top. Eastside Drive was open and Lower K with a short bare spot at the very bottom. Mossy Brook was awesome as was Madison. Cliff was closed but skiable just real narrow in the steepest part. Poached Overlook on Tuesday ...had to deal with a short rocky bare spot at the top and get the wife to pick us up but was worth it. Think that's about it .... forgot Upper Crossover was open, once you made it through the top it wasn't to bad...doubt it will be open much longer. Hopefully they will push some snow around to patch up the thin spots once it gets below freezing.


----------



## NYSkiBlog

"K27 was sporty." txt via @Scottski63


----------



## Scottski63

It was the thinnest cover closing day ever. At least they were open.


----------



## Kingslug

Wow..I remember going to the beer fest way after closing and everything was covered..We got toasted this year fast.


----------



## Ripitz




----------



## marcski

Ripitz said:


> View attachment 9671


Beautiful picture. What three peaks are in the distance?


----------



## Ripitz

marcski said:


> Beautiful picture. What three peaks are in the distance?


It’s the Blackheads. I think it’s Thomas Cole, Black Dome and Blackhead


----------



## marcski

Ripitz said:


> It’s the Blackheads. I think it’s Thomas Cole, Black Dome and Blackhead


Cool, that's what I thought.


----------



## gorgonzola

is the photo from Devils path?


----------



## Ripitz

Yes, it was taken from the Buck Ridge lookout just below the summit of Westkill. It was a nod to @ml242 and his 2012 post which is a much nicer photo taken from the same spot



Not sure how to copy the link. Maybe @Harvey can help


----------



## Harvey

You mean the link to the post?

https://nyskiblog.com/devils-path-traverse-catskills/


----------



## Ripitz

January 24




June 21


----------



## MarzNC

Any buzz about when Hunter will actually open? Asking because several Epic resorts that had announced Nov. 19 a while back have had to delay opening. Includes Stowe, but the delays are mainly because Tahoe and Utah have been warm and dry in recent weeks.


----------



## SayvilleSteve

The guns are on right now according to their webcams. Based on weather reports I would thing next Friday (the 26th). I am chomping at the bit, myself.


----------



## professor

Hunter opening Friday with HBK and the Belt


----------



## jasonwx

professor said:


> Hunter opening Friday with HBK and the Belt


Smart move getting belt open 
Helps with crowd dispersement


----------



## snoloco

jasonwx said:


> Smart move getting belt open
> Helps with crowd dispersement


I never understood why Peak Resorts did away with opening Belt first, but I'm glad Vail brought it back.


----------



## x10003q

A very grassy Hunter today, Dec 19,2021, at 11:41am - big kudos to Vail for making Hunter a shadow of its former self.
I have never seen so little snow at Hunter a few days away from Christmas.


----------



## Low Angle Life

x10003q said:


> A very grassy Hunter today, Dec 19,2021, at 11:41am - big kudos to Vail for making Hunter a shadow of its former self.
> I have never seen so little snow at Hunter a few days away from Christmas.
> View attachment 11389


So much for Hunter being the "early season" spot in the Cats. Hunter used to be better than any other mountain in the area at laying down a fat base of blown snow when other mountains were looking sparse. I know the weather hasn't cooperated but if I was an Epic pass holder and Hunter was my local, I would certainly be thinking twice if I drove up for that.


----------



## x10003q

Low Angle Life said:


> So much for Hunter being the "early season" spot in the Cats. Hunter used to be better than any other mountain in the area at laying down a fat base of blown snow when other mountains were looking sparse. I know the weather hasn't cooperated but if I was an Epic pass holder and Hunter was my local, I would certainly be thinking twice if I drove up for that.


Hunter was known for never skimping on snowmaking. Peak Resorts made a good attempt to continue with the monster snowmaking effort. There were seasons were Hunter was able to have more open than VT. People would drive south from Albany for Hunter. 

Now? Vail with a big FU to Hunter skiers.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Fortunately based on the webcam it looks like a relatively slow day. Belt Parkway being that thin little death ribbon would be an absolute disaster with a standard Hunter weekend crowd, collisions and people skiing off trail into the rocks walls or snow fencing would be inevitable with coverage like that. Last year there were some significant staffing issues at Hunter and some very unhappy ski patrollers, I wonder if any of that has rolled into this year. The New York metro probably has more Epic Pass holders per square mile than most other parts of the country, you would think they would put a better effort into the local hill for the masses.


----------



## jimmypete

Low Angle Life said:


> So much for Hunter being the "early season" spot in the Cats. Hunter used to be better than any other mountain in the area at laying down a fat base of blown snow when other mountains were looking sparse. I know the weather hasn't cooperated but if I was an Epic pass holder and Hunter was my local, I would certainly be thinking twice if I drove up for that.


I skied Hunter the last two weeks and there was prodigious snowmaking given the weather and lack of cold, they had opened way more than I thought they could.This week had two rain storms and it got up to 55 degrees for a day or two, you can't blame that on Vail.


----------



## Low Angle Life

If the "DMV" of ski mountains managed to lay down more snow I can and will blame that on Vail. Based on the webcam shots x10003q posted it's pretty clear there was some natural snow that fell at elevation. I've seen the snow makers at Hunter lay it down fast and heavy when they feel like it.


----------



## jimmypete

Sorry my kids were up there yesterday and said any natural snow was mixed in with rain and even that only lasted for an hour or two when it turned into all rain, I skied two days this December at Hunter and both were good. In fact a week ago Friday they were still blowing even with a really poor forecast for the weekend and upcoming week. Looking at the weather for this past week I decided to skip and my kids said I did the right thing, I have skied Hunter for years and there is always bitching no matter who owns it, the Slutskeys, Peaks, or Vail, it's a Tri State tradition.


----------



## x10003q

jimmypete said:


> Sorry my kids were up there yesterday and said any natural snow was mixed in with rain and even that only lasted for an hour or two when it turned into all rain, I skied two days this December at Hunter and both were good. In fact a week ago Friday they were still blowing even with a really poor forecast for the weekend and upcoming week. Looking at the weather for this past week I decided to skip and my kids said I did the right thing, I have skied Hunter for years and there is always bitching no matter who owns it, the Slutskeys, Peaks, or Vail, it's a Tri State tradition.


If temps were cold enough to make snow for HBK and Belt, previous owners would have made snow on at least twice that acreage. It really does not matter to me as I am not in the Epic world. Vail has effed its NH areas this early season also. Just par for the course.


----------



## x10003q

Great article about Hunter snowmaking:








The Origin of Mountain Air — The Vedder Research Library


A glimpse of the machines that make snow happen at Hunter Mountain Ski Bowl.




vedderresearchlibrary.org


----------



## tirolski

x10003q said:


> Great article about Hunter snowmaking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Origin of Mountain Air — The Vedder Research Library
> 
> 
> A glimpse of the machines that make snow happen at Hunter Mountain Ski Bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vedderresearchlibrary.org


From the creek that runs through it: 
_Unprocessed bulk snow flowing down the side of the mountain. We often mistakenly call this fluid “water.”  _


----------



## jimmypete

x10003q said:


> If temps were cold enough to make snow for HBK and Belt, previous owners would have made snow on at least twice that acreage. It really does not matter to me as I am not in the Epic world. Vail has effed its NH areas this early season also. Just par for the course.


like I said I have skied in the Slutskey era the Peaks era and now Vail, seems to me that there are always complaints about coverage when there is no significant natural. If your not an Epic pass holder may be difficult for you to judge. Just my anecdotal but I think Vail is better for Hunter than past owners. Slutskey's were getting tired of running the place, Peaks tried but was underfunded. Last year was a good snow year, but even then they started early before significant natural .BTW they had the North Side open, MInya, East Side, and White Cloud as well as Belt and Hellgate, pretty good imho considering the lack of cold. Merry Christmas


----------



## professor

If your judging Hunter's snow making this year based on that base web cam I can see why you might think Vail has been slacking. If you have actually skied there you would know they have several trails open from the top with good coverage. Temps have been pretty marginal for snow making in the Catskills so that's a problem Vail has no control over. I've heard they are short on snow makers too... not sure how big a problem that is. Do any ski areas in the the Catskills have more or better terrain open then Hunter? Jimmypete there has always been a lot of Hunter hate on this blog and now that Vail owns the mountain it just gets easier. I've had a pass at Hunter for over 40 years now and your right people always bitch ... people that have skied there as long as I have bitch and sometimes for good reasons. Considering the weather I think Hunter/Vail has done a pretty good job so far. I've skied there 10 days so I have firsthand knowledge. People that haven't skied there are clueless when they pass judgement!


----------



## jimmypete

I agree Professor, I was pleasantly surprised at what Hunter had done with some pretty marginal snowmaking weather. Hey if your from Downstate, Jersey or Long Island bitching is a way of life, fuggettaaboudit


----------



## SayvilleSteve

Friendly reminder that "your" and "you're" are two different words with different meanings. Myself, I prefer to use "yer" in both cases to avoid unnecessary confusion.


----------



## Low Angle Life

$20.30 in bridge tolls alone if you're coming out of Strong Island and thats with EasyPass. You'd be more critical (bitchy) if you had to deal with that and the traffic every time you wanted to get to the hill. Fortunately for myself I live on the right side of the GWB, and by right side I mean left if YER map is oriented north. I'm a grumpy SOB because I have to work on LI once in a blue moon, man is that rough.


----------



## SayvilleSteve

Sunday mornings, driving to Hunter from from Long Island is a breeze, getting home: less so.


----------



## jasonwx

SayvilleSteve said:


> Sunday mornings, driving to Hunter from from Long Island is a breeze, getting home: less so.


You def win the hard core award
That ride can take up to 4 hr on a Sunday night


----------



## jimmypete

SayvilleSteve said:


> Friendly reminder that "your" and "you're" are two different words with different meanings. Myself, I prefer to use "yer" in both cases to avoid unnecessary confusion.


thanks my English teacher daughter will be mortified


----------



## Brownski

Low Angle Life said:


> $20.30 in bridge tolls alone if you're coming out of Strong Island and thats with EasyPass.





jasonwx said:


> That ride can take up to 4 hr on a Sunday night


Oof. Long Island. Amirite?


----------



## Harvey

jasonwx said:


> You def win the hard core award
> That ride can take up to 4 hr on a Sunday night



?


----------



## jasonwx

Harvey said:


> ?


Sorry harv
But having to cross the gw
Or tz then the frogs neck or Wheatstone. Then the cross island oooff. That doesn’t even include the LIE OR northern state. Ooofff again
That’s for the win
?


----------



## Brownski

jasonwx said:


> Sorry harv
> But having to cross the gw
> Or tz then the frogs neck or Wheatstone. Then the cross island oooff. That doesn’t even include the LIE OR northern state. Ooofff again
> That’s for the win


And- as stated above- you have to shell out an extra $20 for the privilege. Makes NJ traffic look downright civilized


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> Sorry harv
> But having to cross the gw
> Or tz then the frogs neck or Wheatstone. Then the cross island oooff. That doesn’t even include the LIE OR northern state. Ooofff again
> That’s for the win
> ?


Be better off takin the snowboard and surfin the waves in the ocean with it
or
just go fishing.


----------



## jimmypete

Hunter has the Northside open, if you are going on Overlook make sure your skis are sharp,


----------



## jimmypete

Last few days as expected pretty icy and crowded, last night a few inches fell which they integrated well into the base, so the skiing was a little better. They have done a good job of covering as many trails as possible, considering the curve balls the weather has been throwing at them, My advice if you can , wait till next week,


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

It's not their fault, of course, but rather mine for going on New Year's Eve in a season utterly devoid of snow. But I got only four runs in four hours, the skiing was treacherous because it was so crowded, and I lost my goggles, all for just 120 bucks.


----------



## jimmypete

Lets all remember that Hunter is the biggest mountain near Long Island, NYC, and New Jersey, more people than most Rookies states booked together and Colorado gets traffic jams every weekend going up 71 , Go to Platts or some other mountain Belles or Windham, Hunter has the best terrain and they do as much as they can with the crowds, crappy weather , southern regime as they can, bullshtit on the Slutkeys or Peaks doing better, the Slutsk , gave up at the end, Peaks ha no money, it is what is is this far South , eat it or go further North.


----------



## Brownski

Ha
Gauntlet thrown


----------



## jimmypete

Hunter got more than anticipated late Thursday into Friday morning. Because many schools to the 
east had been closed for the storm and staff shortages it got really crowded for a Friday. They seemed to have groomed early Thursday night as the cover firmed up significantly, then about 4 to five inches of light fresh on top , this made for an uneven surface, the powder quickly went to soft moguls with hard pack in between. 
Vail was blowing light crazy and the first whales of the season appeared, but also caused some pretty scary stuff on Overlook, I am afraid 
the weekend will be crazy with pent up demand.


----------



## x10003q

1/12/22 Hunter Status Report - 49% of the terrain is open and 0% of Hunter West. Hunter north - 2 out of 6 trails. Still closed - Lower K27, Upper Crossover, Racers Edge.
As a point of comparison - Windham has 210 acres open out 285 acres or 74%.
Lots of rumors that Hunter West will not open this year. 
I have no memory of Hunter West not opening (going back to the early 1970s).


----------



## jasonwx

x10003q said:


> 1/12/22 Hunter Status Report - 49% of the terrain is open and 0% of Hunter West. Hunter north - 2 out of 6 trails. Still closed - Lower K27, Upper Crossover, Racers Edge.
> As a point of comparison - Windham has 210 acres open out 285 acres or 74%.
> Lots of rumors that Hunter West will not open this year.
> I have no memory of Hunter West not opening (going back to the early 1970s).


they were making snow on racers and ikes yesterday..so i imagine that will be any day..
no cams on the westside, that would be crazy if it never opened


----------



## Brownski

x10003q said:


> 1/12/22 Hunter Status Report - 49% of the terrain is open and 0% of Hunter West. Hunter north - 2 out of 6 trails. Still closed - Lower K27, Upper Crossover, Racers Edge.
> As a point of comparison - Windham has 210 acres open out 285 acres or 74%.
> Lots of rumors that Hunter West will not open this year.
> I have no memory of Hunter West not opening (going back to the early 1970s).


Wow. That is something


----------



## SayvilleSteve

I really don't get it. Annapurna has been open for a handful of days each of the past 5 years, and I'm not sure that West Way was ever "officially"--certainly not from the top--in that time. These are two of the best trails on the mountain. With the width of West Way and that high speed quad, they could really spread out the crowds. Sad to see the best area of the mountain go to waste. Also, F the North side.


----------



## jimmypete

IMHO if Vail really really wanted to make Hunter a special place more than just a weekend drive for Jersey, the City and Long Island it should cut a decent path down West Way which is starting to have small trees overgrow it, install reliable snowmaking on West Way and Annapura and use it. You may need some fencing or contouring on West Way but once it's done it's done and the lift is already there. This would make Hunter an incredible mountain and the rival to many Vermont places. Anyone with a vision could see this and it would pay back the cost quickly, It is such a waste having a full detachable lift just servicing Clairs [when you can get it opened] and Way-out ,which always feels like a connector trail even if it is a decent run. It's like operating an airport with half to the runways closed. This would relieve the pressure on the front lifts and trails and be a great adjunct to the North Side, You'd catch a lot of skiers who normally would drive to Vermont or Gore and Whiteface. Live up to that "Vision" that Vail likes to brag about.


----------



## Harvey

jimmypete said:


> IMHO if Vail really really wanted to make Hunter a special place


I don't think they really care about Hunter. 

Sorry. Just my opinion.


----------



## jimmypete

you may be right, don't know but even from a selfish perspective this would be a win for Vail, once the trails are contoured on WestWay and real snowmaking installed , there and Annapura, they'd have almost a resort of a mountain [ok I hear the scoffing] but it sure would be more profitable, I have spoken to many skiers who will take the extra two hours to get to Gore/Whiteface or Vermont for the extra terrain and lack of crowds, if the West side was really developed they would poach a fair amount of these skiers without overloading the rest of the mountain. If the detachable lift wasn't already in place I could see not investing , but as it is the West Side of Hunter is a wasted asset, depended on a very inconsistent snow pattern. Any smart corporation knows that wasting an asset is poor business.


----------



## jasonwx

I have been skiing at hunter since 78
Not much on the west side has changed 
Aside from the lift


----------



## Harvey

jimmypete said:


> you may be right, don't know but even from a selfish perspective this would be a win for Vail, once the trails are contoured on WestWay and real snowmaking installed , there and Annapura, they'd have almost a resort of a mountain [ok I hear the scoffing] but it sure would be more profitable, I have spoken to many skiers who will take the extra two hours to get to Gore/Whiteface or Vermont for the extra terrain and lack of crowds, if the West side was really developed they would poach a fair amount of these skiers without overloading the rest of the mountain. If the detachable lift wasn't already in place I could see not investing , but as it is the West Side of Hunter is a wasted asset, depended on a very inconsistent snow pattern. Any smart corporation knows that wasting an asset is poor business.


I don't mean they don't care about their investment.

It just that there is no one like Orville walking around trying to figure out how it could be a better business _and_ a better ski area.


----------



## jimmypete

I don't know. I heard a few Vail guys on some podcasts, while they could be B.S.ing they all seemed dedicated to the recreational sport of skiing and many grew up in the sport, none were primarily in the East Coast region so it would be good to hear from the execs in charge at Hunter and in the East, I did hear lift rumors of how cheaply they were paying their snow makers, to me pay those guys like professionals because that's your franchise the way a quarterback makes an NFL team, who knows it's been a crappy natural snow year thus far. We will see what this next projected storm does, but to me the future of Hunter lies in redeveloping the West Side and it won't be cheap but much of the basic infrastructure is already there. Don't waste it Vail.


----------



## Brownski

All they have to do is use all the snowmaking firepower they have in place and hire enough lifties to open it. That would go a long way all by itself


----------



## jimmypete

True but I will tell you up there everyone is looking to hire, so they gotta pay, and it's stupid not to, not only are they turning people off they are going to hurt some one with the bumper cars on Belt and the Mainline,.Get K27 , Racer's Edge and the West Side open and you would release the pressure of having some excellent skiers and boarders mingle with slower or smaller skiers. Vail if you are reading this pay your damn Snow Makers, they are invaluable.


----------



## x10003q

Hunter is one of my all time favorite areas, but it will never compete with Gore/Southern VT. It lacks real blue terrain and that is what the vast majority want. 

Hunter's ace in the hole *was* monster snowmaking. That is not true now. The other Hunter ace was the advanced and expert terrain. Right now Hunter lacks advanced and expert terrain because they are not cranking up the snowmaking. I do not want to hear about them having trouble finding workers. Somehow, Windham, only 10 miles away, has 50% more terrain open vs Hunter. This is a corporate driven decision not to use the snowmaking. Vail is taking advantage of the confusion that Covid has provided.


----------



## jimmypete

is there any reliable news about the West Side? any insiders? Ski Patrollers? is the Zephyr down or being repaired? Or is it just lack of snow blowing? I have heard enough rumors to fill a bible.


----------



## Jersey Skier

jimmypete said:


> is there any reliable news about the West Side? any insiders? Ski Patrollers? is the Zephyr down or being repaired? Or is it just lack of snow blowing? I have heard enough rumors to fill a bible.


How about, actions speak louder than words. Doesn't look like they are doing anything to open the West Side at all.


----------



## jimmypete

ok but the rumors I hear is that there is something wrong with the Zephyr, we can bitch all we want but that doesn't tell me is it them being cheap or is the Lift broken? If you are pissed off go to Belle , Platte, or Windham, even Catamont, I just want to know from someone with real information, there has to be somebody who can pass it on,


----------



## x10003q

jimmypete said:


> ok but the rumors I hear is that there is something wrong with the Zephyr, we can bitch all we want but that doesn't tell me is it them being cheap or is the Lift broken? If you are pissed off go to Belle , Platte, or Windham, even Catamont, I just want to know from someone with real information, there has to be somebody who can pass it on,


They are a dominant, highly capitalized ski area corp that has no problems getting things repaired. I seriously doubt there is anything wrong with the Zephyr. Is Hunter/Vail really going to pretend they are like Magic? If the front HS6 broke, are we to believe they would say we cannot fix it?


----------



## Flying Z

jimmypete said:


> ok but the rumors I hear is that there is something wrong with the Zephyr, we can bitch all we want but that doesn't tell me is it them being cheap or is the Lift broken? If you are pissed off go to Belle , Platte, or Windham, even Catamont, I just want to know from someone with real information, there has to be somebody who can pass it on,


why should an epic pass holder go to a non epic resort and spend more money? The epic pass deal was for an epic experience at their resorts. I would expect snowmaking and working lifts , or at least information as to why a lift is not running if it's broken, and a timeline to fix it.


----------



## tirolski

Flying Z said:


> why should an epic pass holder go to a non epic resort and spend more money? The epic pass deal was for an epic experience at their resorts. I would expect snowmaking and working lifts , or at least information as to why a lift is not running if it's broken, and a timeline to fix it.


Have ya read the F Vail thread?


----------



## DomB

Listed as updated today in the Journal









						People Really Want to Ski. Vail Is Racing to Keep Up.
					

Worker shortages, long lines and less open terrain are making this winter season challenging for the resort titan of the ski industry. “I want you to open my mountain.”




					www.wsj.com


----------



## tirolski

DomB said:


> Listed as updated today in the Journal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People Really Want to Ski. Vail Is Racing to Keep Up.
> 
> 
> Worker shortages, long lines and less open terrain are making this winter season challenging for the resort titan of the ski industry. “I want you to open my mountain.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com


If folks don’t get can't they want sometimes they get what they need.

_And I went down to the demonstration
To get my fair share of abuse
Singing, "We're gonna vent our frustration
If we don't we're gonna blow a fifty-amp fuse"






_


----------



## jimmypete

I am not a Vail sycophant, I just want to know the truth and not the rumors, why aren't they blowing and completing Racers or Twilight? or even Gateway for beginners? They did blow last night on GunHill adding another blue, which is needed. Comparing the stats to Windham doesn't mean much as a good portion of East Hunter. isn't covered by snow blowing so that throws the statistics off, I guess we will see if the Zephyr goes up after the storm, come on Vail, you got the money, pay some snowmakers, tough job.


----------



## jimmypete

Thursday hardpack Friday better but cold, they were blowing on Clair’s and Wayout big time, a Ski Patroller said they were trying to get the West Side open by Sunday


----------



## professor

Thought Friday was excellent. Racers opened without grooming which made it pretty challenging and fun. I'll be very impressed if they get Clairs open by Sunday. Pretty sure all of Hunter east has snow making.


----------



## jimmypete

i Don’t think the upper blues do have snow making, they were only opened a few weeks last year which was a good snow year. I agree that Friday was pretty sweet , a bluebird cold one ,


----------



## jimmypete

The Ski Patrol told me Friday that they were trying to use the Zephyr by Sunday, first it was on hold now it's down so they didn't make it, front side is well covered except for lower K27 , even the parks open, North Side needs Twilight but is otherwise good. Why the zephyr is still down is anyone's guess , so start the rumors.


----------



## Low Angle Life

I rode HUNTAH today and am ready to talk shit .

Background, first time back to HUNTAH in two years with my dad who hasn't skied in two years whom I have not skied with in two years. Were it not for these reasons, and his ignorance to buy an Epic 5-day (for the same reasons) I would have not opted to go to HUNTAH. But alas it was a Wednesday and a great opportunity for the two of us to be out on the hill together. 11 degrees rolling in according to the car thermometer, blue sky, light crowds, all good, 3 degrees according to the whiteboard at the top of the lift. First run we hit Heuga cause I always hit Heuga first run when at HUNTAH, it was fine but much firmer than what I've been spoiled by on recent trips to the Belle. Back down at the lift line my dad made a comment about "the HUNTAH bombers" no comment. Second run was East-Side Drive, holy surfacing nightmare... I don't know who was driving the groomer the night before but that shit was uneasy. This was the theme of the day on every trail except for Cliff, Eisenhower, Gunhill Road & Kennedy Drive. There were sections where exposed cat tracked snow hadn't been smoothed to cord, weird curbs and ledges and all kinds of other weird shit going on with the surfacing and all of it was frozen SOLID. We pretty much kept it to Cliff to Eisenhower for the rest of the day and that kept us happy, I will admit it was nice to ride something properly steep for a change .






This guy was winning, RHD too!


----------



## da-bum

On Thur, they were snowmaking on Twilight, looks like the North won't be a one trial hill.


----------



## jimmypete

A February miracle Clairs was open, no Zephyr lift but you could ski Clairs and then go over to North Lift back up for a long way around to the Flyer, almost everything open except the naturals on the East Side and of course West Way and Annapura, which are sort of ghost trails, Lower K-27 closed but was being poached, skiable hard pack with some powder, oh yeah Twilight with tons of giant whales was still closed looks like they were leaving it for the weekend, but also looks like more rain than snow coming so who knows? Anyway Feb 1 was almost perfect day for Cats skiing, cold not brutal , blue bird and not too crowded


----------



## jimmypete

Claires Open again today, soft wet, don't have much hope for the weekend when it stiffens up , description is the better part of valor for doing Claires.


----------



## jimmypete

someone ask Hunter why Twighlight is still closed???? Big whales all over the run, everything covered in snow.


----------



## Brownski

jimmypete said:


> someone ask Hunter why Twighlight is still closed????


No way bro. Colorado is a long distance call. I’m not made of money you know


----------



## jimmypete

Twilight is now open, wow first time all year. Claires is closed, come on Vail, learn Hunta, you gotta make snow when the sun don't shine,


----------



## jimmypete

Claires open and groomed , was getting too gnarly to leave it ungroomed, Zephyr still closed, Vail should learn you are better off telling the truth than remaining silent, rumors abound, if it's a help problem fine let us know, if a safety issue or parts issue, even better, and pay your damn employees, Ikon is going to kick your butt next season if you don't smarten up


----------



## da-bum

Claire was great, but its such a pain to get there without the Zephyr, especially with the crowd at the Flyer. Can't really lap it, maybe feasable as a passageway to get to the North. Twilight has these rollers on the left that forces skiers to head even more rightward of its double fall line, toward the trees. At least its open.


----------



## jimmypete

Zephyr has finally been consistently open and there has been some decent snow blowing too. Has Vail got the message??


----------



## Scottski63

Some wind blown powder turns today. They actually made a bunch of snow too


----------



## jimmypete

They told me Saturday that they were going to fire up the guns again, too bad may rain on Thursday, hope they get enough to do a pond skim


----------



## jimmypete

I am starting to think that the Vail people at Hunter got the message, the guns were going on much of the mountain for the last two and a half days, even with a prediction of rain on Thursday, maybe get a pond skim??????? But please Vail next year try and make snow during prime season and you will have more than enough for the end of season, kudos for this week


----------



## SayvilleSteve

I think they are doing their best to stay open until the announced closing day of April 10. Especially after they missed their scheduled opening day.


----------



## Harvey

jimmypete said:


> the Vail people at Hunter



Are there Vail people at Hunter?


----------



## jimmypete

I believe or heard a Hunter Lift rumor that there was a few Vailieys sent there, I would guess that they would have someone from corporate on scene, nothing wrong with that, Other rumors they tried to keep people but wages too low and the place had gone from Slutsky's relative relaxed to Peaks midwestern calm to Vail and this new culture just rubbed many the wrong way, combined with Covid insanity resulting in a migration of some key people,. Now none of this is verified just stuff I heard., and as you know everyone at Hunter has at least two opinions on everything. It was disappointing when there were multiple cold spells with little snow making in January . Why? you'd have to ask management, there could be good reasons, lack of workers, humidity, impending rain? But I will give them credit for what they did this week, especially since there are almost no one skiing except pass holders, and they did announce a higher minimum wage a few weeks ago. The area is undergoing somewhat of a boom and construction has been going on through the cold months even outside, so workers may be hard to find,. H2B visas were restricted because of Covid but it's my understanding the current administration has recently loosened these rules and hopefully will expand the program if the labor shortage continues into next year.


----------



## tirolski

jimmypete said:


> But please Vail next year try and make snow during prime season and you will have more than enough for the end of season, kudos for this week


Seems it would be financially better & more environmentally friendly to make snow in the cold snaps in the winter than now.
Build the base ❄️ thingy🍺.

Their algorithms should have to agree.
If not, reprogram it.

It ain’t rocket surgery.


----------



## x10003q

I am sure Hunter is way under on the snowmaking budget - like most areas.


----------



## tirolski

x10003q said:


> I am sure Hunter is way under on the snowmaking budget


No doubt. 
It’s early Epic pass buying season.
Makeup was invented for some reason.


----------



## Harvey

Hunter is using the moniker "The People's Mountain" on social media.

I'm wondering what the thinking is.


----------



## Benny Profane

Vail has the worst marketing department evah.


----------



## tirolski

Benny Profane said:


> Vail has the worst marketing department evah.


C’mon Ben. 
It’s where their top executive's experience lies.
Surely ain’t in operating ski mountains.


----------



## jimmypete

Hunter is maybe the most diverse mountain in the country. On any given day you see Hasidic girls, Sikhs, African Americans, bus loads of Asian immigrants from Queens, and you hear German, Ukrainian, Spanish, Russian, Chinese, Korean on the lift, upstate locals and yuppies from Manhattan and Hoboken, seniors citizen skiers in the morning, with some afternoon beer singing from college kids and younger cops on their day off,Sunday afternoon colorful cursing at the Giants and the Jets , though not as much this year. Weekends of course are a zoo, but there are some really good skiers and boarders and it remains a tough mountain, maybe it is the people's mountain.


----------



## Brownski

I think that’s an accurate description of the place. I wonder if the Vail people are saying it as a backhanded compliment or a dig, though. Like, maybe they’re blaming Hunter for all their epic-lift-lines difficulties. I wonder if the execs at all the fancy Vail resorts out west look out the window, see the lines stretching way back past the lodge and think “Fucking Hunter skiers! We never should have bought that place!”


----------



## tirolski

jimmypete said:


> Hunter is maybe the most diverse mountain in the country. On any given day you see Hasidic girls, Sikhs, African Americans, bus loads of Asian immigrants from Queens, and you hear German, Ukrainian, Spanish, Russian, Chinese, Korean on the lift, upstate locals and yuppies from Manhattan and Hoboken, seniors citizen skiers in the morning, with some afternoon beer singing from college kids and younger cops on their day off,Sunday afternoon colorful cursing at the Giants and the Jets , though not as much this year. Weekends of course are a zoo, but there are some really good skiers and boarders and it remains a tough mountain, maybe it is the people's mountain.


Sounds like The UpStates needs more walls but it’s hard to define 🤔 the dang boarders🏂 🏂 🏂 🏂.


----------



## Benny Profane

Brownski said:


> I think that’s an accurate description of the place. I wonder if the Vail people are saying it as a backhanded compliment or a dig, though. Like, maybe they’re blaming Hunter for all their epic-lift-lines difficulties. I wonder if the execs at all the fancy Vail resorts out west look out the window, see the lines stretching way back past the lodge and think “Fucking Hunter skiers! We never should have bought that place!”


I thought that was the whole point.


----------



## NYSkiBlog

*Thursday*
Snow likely, mainly after 5pm. Cloudy, with a high near 32. Southeast wind 11 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

*Thursday Night*
Snow. Low around 29. Breezy, with a southeast wind 20 to 24 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 7 to 11 inches possible.

*Friday*
Snow. High near 31. Breezy, with an east wind 11 to 21 mph becoming north in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 6 to 10 inches possible.

*Friday Night*
Snow, mainly before 1am. Low around 26. Northwest wind 13 to 16 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%.


----------

